# Provo River Bass, Walleye, Pike



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

I took a couple back to back trips to the Provo for some Bass action. I found some submerged weeds that looked ideal and casted my swimbait in there. A couple of cranks and BOOM! A small Northern Pike. This was exciting to catch, but I was targeting bass. I moved along to a rocky shore with a small current. I switched to a Zoom Fluke and casted upstream, twitching it occasionally. I could see the lure the whole time, which was cool because I got to see the bass pop out and inhale it. I managed 2 of these chunkers, measuring 18" each. I moved up once again to a spot that looked similar and approached it the same way. Jerking the bait shallow along the rocks. Another large fish inhaled it and it looked like a bass. It didn't take long to tell that it was a huge Walleye! I threw him back and again, BOOM! Another nice eye! They measured 23" and 23 1/2". It was strange to me that the Walleye were hanging around the shallows rather than the deep. Regardless, it was a great trip and I got to figure out the summer patterns!


----------



## montero (Jul 22, 2014)

Sounds like fun! I have been wanting to go after the bass and walleye there for a while now. I hope you killed that pike!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep, there is a kill order on northerns in Utah Lake but not in the tributaries into it west of I-15. Me think that there is a err in the fishing guidebook. 

I would of killed the northern for the table along with the walleyes.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't eat fish, but I am aware of the law and I did kill the pike.


----------



## SIGthusiast (Jul 6, 2014)

Very cool! I had no idea there were bass in the Provo. I had heard there were pike in Utah Lake. I guess if I were to do the math, it would be obvious that these fish could enter the Provo. I'm assuming these were caught close to Utah Lake?


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Correct. Right next to the lake.


----------

